# Sir Sydney Cam (Slightly OT)



## Andrew (Mar 4, 2004)

It seems that as a young child , Sydney Cam lived in Windsor at No 10 Alma Road , this house and others in the row were due for demolition , and due to replaced by a Car Park , this descision has now been reversed , and all the houses will be leased to a Housing Agency , who will carry out the renovation of them .

I thought this info was important enough to share with all forum members .

It seems that good sense does prevail in Town Councils 

Andrew


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 4, 2004)

yup 8) would help if i knew who the hell sydney cam was though


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 6, 2004)

"you wouldn't"


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 6, 2004)

thats my saying  theif


----------



## Archer (Mar 6, 2004)

You mean Thief


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 7, 2004)

yeah you tell him Archer..........................


----------



## Andrew (Mar 8, 2004)

Sorry Chaps I missed out the 2nd M , and it should have read Sydney Camm , who was the designer of several great Hawker Aircraft , including the Hurricane .


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 8, 2004)

yeah C.C, everyone knows that


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 8, 2004)

well, you know how thick i am 8) and i have apologised for spelling errors several times, its my damn keyboard!!!!


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 12, 2004)

> theif


i prefer tea leaf 8) (thanks to bronzewhaler82 for some translations of cockney rhyming slang)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 13, 2004)

> its my damn keyboard!!!!



then buy a damn new one!!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 14, 2004)

it works fine on msn


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 14, 2004)

wow, it's only funny here, how convenient.......................


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 21, 2004)

yes.... convinient.... anyways a keyboard is cheap!

Reichsmarschall Batista


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 21, 2004)

but it fine on aim, msn and emails, just on forums its crap


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 21, 2004)

i propose a new notion, i say he's just an inacurate typist, who's with me?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 22, 2004)

no im very accurate, i will type a sentance about the lancaster without correcting it 8)

the lancaste rwas a great bomber, but unfortuately it looks so hideus that im afraid i can nevr like it, however, in cotast to that i quite like the manchester so im kind of ahypocrit really. i realise hat my faourite plane, the piaggion p.108 was a pretty crap plane but at least im different, lots of peoiple like the lancaster whereasvery few pople like the p.108 8)

and if that doesnt convince you, wait till you type on it tomorrow.....


----------



## jj1982 (Mar 22, 2004)

Very amusing


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 24, 2004)

ha! joke's on you, we didn't go on this site.........


----------



## jj1982 (Mar 24, 2004)

who else is confused?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 24, 2004)

im confused...... but hey, whats new 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 11, 2004)

> who else is confused?



long story.......................


----------

